# What would you do if you won the jackpot for Lotto Max?



## mushroomhead88 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I decided to make this thread because I wanted to see how people would spend 50 million dollars. Would you spend any of it on cubes? or Would you spend it on something else? Have fun! 

-mushroomhead88


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 22, 2011)

1) Pay off all my debt
2) Setup auto bill payments for all my bills (rent, utilities, etc.)
3) Invest all but $50,000 in medium to low risk interest earning funds
4) Take a 1 year leave of absence from work
5) Backpack around the world for a year


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

How do you spend 50 million dollars "mostly on cubes"?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 22, 2011)

hmm.. i would spend 1 million dollars on buying bulks of cubes and make a cubes store, buy one of every type of cubes, and the rest to be set for life.

Edit: can't be selfish, i would also spend a million dollars to charity (halo over my head)


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jul 22, 2011)

@Clayy9

Does this sound better?


----------



## Muesli (Jul 22, 2011)

Convert it all into 1 cent pieces and throw them at orphans.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 22, 2011)

Get a car, pay for myself to go to collage, donate some to charity, buy a computer, pay of parents bills and such, pay for sibling tuition, and buy some things for myself.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 22, 2011)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Convert it all into 1 cent pieces and throw them at orphans.


 
5,000,000,000 pennies would be half of this much. You could sure hit a lot of orphans that way


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2011)

I would buy 10 million cheap 3x3s and multibld them all


----------



## wontolla (Jul 22, 2011)

I would by a V-cube collection and an X-cube.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 22, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 5,000,000,000 pennies would be half of this much. You could sure hit a lot of orphans that way


 
That's why I hate pennies.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2011)

Wants (Games, electronics, etc)
College
Charity
My kids when I grow up and have a family


----------



## aaronb (Jul 22, 2011)

I would take the money up front, instead of the being paid per monthly for life option, which would leave me with half, 25 million, and then half to taxes, which would leave 12.5 million. I would spend 1 million on items (House, car, diamond cubes  , music equiptment), 2 million to charity, 1 million to pay off families bills. Then the rest would be put in the bank and investments and for college, my future children, retirement, etc.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jul 22, 2011)

Put it into a savings account and live modestly with my family. I'd live out one of my dreams and go to school and earn doctorate's degrees in mathematics and psychology.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 22, 2011)

Probably spend it all on cubes and maybe a bit for a Saturn SUV


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 22, 2011)

Well it goes without saying I would buy all the cubes I don't have because that will probably happen anyway  then i would..buy two houses, one for me, one for parents. save enough for college and use it as a "oh hey I want one of those" spending money


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2011)

I would buy a 17x17 and throw it off the top of a tall building for fun


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jul 22, 2011)

in order of what I want
-college
-charity
-one of them huge mount-on-wall flatscreen TV's for my room & for gaming
-gaming laptop
-Portal 2
-Minecraft
-Terraria
-cubes
-save the rest


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

I would get myself a (small, because I prefer small) house, a high-end laptop, a bunch of cubes, and save the rest.


----------



## Samania (Jul 23, 2011)

I would buy Bill Gates' aquarium. And fill it with sharks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pay off my bills.
New car.
New laptop.
Move out of my parents house.
Pay people to do embarrassing stuff for my amusement.
Go to a cubing competition every weekend (unless there is a weekend with 0 competitions)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Go to a cubing competition every weekend (unless there is a weekend with 0 competitions)


 
Ooh i almost like this one as much as multibld-ing 10 million cubes


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2011)

If you poke your brain in just the right place it feels like you've just eaten


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 23, 2011)

i would move to another country or spend it all really fast before they figured out my age.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 23, 2011)

Been said before...

Pay for me to go to a nice college with a dorm. 
Pay parents bills for 1 year
New clothes
New running shoes
New car
Pay for world class 10k runner to train me
New laptop.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jul 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Pay off my bills.
> New car.
> New laptop.
> Move out of my parents house.
> ...


 
I have two cars and a new convertible 412 HP.

I would organize (10 cube) new event 2x2 fewest move on average for $ 1,000,000 to the winner. No doubt we would have more participants or contestant)  and my first one event too. 





 The no name of cube lol


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2011)

> 2x2 fewest move



Not sure you thought this one through.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 23, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Pay for world class 10k runner to train me


 
Wouldn't you want the _trainer_ of a world class 10k runner to train you? Just because someone can run fast doesn't mean they know how to train another person.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I have two cars and a new convertible 412 HP.
> 
> I would organize (10 cube) new event 2x2 fewest move on average for $ 1,000,000 to the winner. No doubt we would have more participants or contestant)  and my first one event too.
> 
> ...


 You make me laugh


----------



## Owen (Jul 23, 2011)

Give it to my family...


----------



## tx789 (Jul 23, 2011)

For 2x2 fewest mov you might want to think it out fully you counld get a tie.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 23, 2011)

college
new laptop
new iPod
epic headphones
xbox live
$2000 timcard 
new cubes
the rest goes to family, friends, charity, and future me


----------



## EricReese (Jul 23, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Wouldn't you want the _trainer_ of a world class 10k runner to train you? Just because someone can run fast doesn't mean they know how to train another person.


 
Good point, but now that you mention it, I'd just pay Frank Morris to train with me, etc. I could just move near him...


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 23, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 1) Pay off all my debt
> 2) Setup auto bill payments for all my bills (rent, utilities, etc.)
> 3) Invest all but $50,000 in medium to low risk interest earning funds
> *4) Take a 1 year leave of absence from work*
> 5) Backpack around the world for a year


 
I think if you won "50 million dollars" you would never work again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 23, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I think if you won "50 million dollars" you would never work again.


 
I'd continue working to be honest, what else would I do with my time?

I'd probably get an easy job though.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

tx789 said:


> For 2x2 fewest mov you might want to think it out fully you counld get a tie.


 
I don't think this is exactly the entire problem with 2x2 FMC. Nice writing skills, btw.



RyanReese09 said:


> I'd continue working to be honest, what else would I do with my time?


 
Moar speedcubin'


----------



## oddlespuddle (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd buy Feliks Zemdegs's Brain and hands, along with about 50 neuroscientists who will figure out how to transfer his cubing ability into me, and a surgeon who can put someone's hands onto someone else. Or pay him to teach me, but where's the fun in that?


----------

